# Elddis Autostratus RG



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A close freind of mine recently purchased above model from a reputable dealer, this particular 'van was an ex-demonstrator, has very low mileage and full dealer warranty, this 'van was 8 month old when purchased.
After a few weeks of ownership, my freind noticed some dampness in an overhead locker on the off-side of the vehicle, i'e some items of clothing were wet.. shrugged it off as a condensation issue and thought no more about it.
A short while afterwards he was cleaning the'vans outside, and noticed some 'bubbling' appearing on the fibreglass, again on the off-side high up just behind the drivers door almost to the roofline..
To cut along story etc. etc. it turns out that the roof to side panel had not been sealed properly from day 1, water ingress has occurred and soaked down the whole side of the 'van, the bonding agent or glue used to make up the 'sandwich' section of the 'van walls, reacted in some way with the water contact and destroyed the fibreglass! 8O 
The van is now with Elddis, they are replacing the roof, side panel, furniture, they are having to practically rebuild this Motorhome..
My freind has been told it will take 4 weeks to repair...it's now six weeks down the road and he still has no 'van :x 
He has also been informed that he is not the only Elddis Autostratos RG owner, to have this problem.. feel free to PM if you want photos or more info M&D


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Update...*

Today I received a telephone call from my freind with the Autostratos RG,
Apparently he will get a brand new model on the 01/09 (54 reg.).
The reason being is that Elddis cannot supply a panel req'd to complete the repairs nec. until May NEXT YEAR!!.
Elddis say that to produce a panel for this Motorhome will halt production of current builds, although this is a current model, they have no intention to make anymore until next year. :roll:


----------



## 106877 (Sep 5, 2007)

Regarding Autustratus RG. Fully sympathise with water ingress problem, we are currently in the same situation. Bought van in 2004 problems started soon after. Exactly same place as yourself. Would like to hear from anyone with similar experience.


----------



## 106974 (Sep 12, 2007)

hi, same problem with ours, we purchased last year, it is 2003 model, 

we just love it, but problem with drivers side leaking onto clothes in the locker, my partner has since sealed it, with no problem since, fingers crossed, 

fantastic camper, suit out need to the tee. in fact we were looking to purchase a newer 2008 model, but were told by a dealer they are no longer making the garage version, shame, as we have looked at the starblazer, and the autotrail to find the quality is just not there. 

so it looks like we will keep Elddis Autostratus rg for while longer.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

MandyandDave said:


> water ingress has occurred and soaked down the whole side of the 'van, the bonding agent or glue used to make up the 'sandwich' section of the 'van walls, reacted in some way with the water contact and destroyed the fibreglass!


Fibreglass - as used for cars, boats, planes, septic tanks. The stuff is as near destructible as it gets.

I smell porkies.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No Porkies at all Brian, I've asked the owner to email a photo or two to post on here. However the matter was resolved back in 2005 to his satisfaction and has wiped the images from his PC because they no longer served a purpose.

I feel for current owners who may be suffering the similar complaint, the model is no longer made and warranties will be now have expired.

The cause is a process called osmosis, which occurs when water builds up in small voids in the laminate.
The majority of laminates will have microscopic voids throughout the laminate, some of the voids are larger than others, and these voids will vary from builder to builder, and even between each individual laminater. It is believed that most osmosis stems from these voids, where microscopic quantities of water start to hydrolyse (react with water) any stray chemicals that often remain in the laminate, particularly residues of catalyst, which is one of the agents used to harden the laying up process,and the adhesive compound used to fix the outer skin to the foam insulation.
As more water combines with this new fluid the localised pressure starts to increase because the new fluid is unable to escape. This pressure is enough to raise blisters in the gel coat on the skin, which leads to failure of the panel.
(End of Chemistry lesson)
:wink:

Regards Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I knew that. 8O 8O 8O 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

MandyandDave said:


> No Porkies at all Brian
> Regards Dave


Second time round it makes sense. Nasty.


----------

